# Machine Learning



## Binoy J (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey! I'm currently searching for ideas for my final year project and I want to use machine learning in my project. I've almost completed a course from Coursera, and I haven't been able to gain much from it. Can any suggest me any good tutorials?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=u2t77mQmJiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cruzy (Sep 20, 2016)

Watch videos by Andrew Ng.He also has a MOOC in coursera I think.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## dashang (Jun 12, 2017)

Youtube link not working


----------

